# another expression for "I love you"?



## shiningstar

Hi,

In Korean Drama "My Country Calls", the lead actor pull the lead actriss to himself and says, if I'm not mistaken or did misheard it, "Dega...Oh Ha Na...chowaniga/soo wanika". English subtitle translated it as "I like you" but I'm not sure if this is the right translation of it... Could it be "I'm in love with you" as another expression for "I love you"?

Thank you very much...


----------



## wildsunflower

"좋아니까" ("chowaniga"), presumably a slang of "좋아하니까", is closer to "like" than to "love". "좋아하다" is much lighter than "사랑하다 (love)".


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Looks like more accurate translation might be "Because I like you". And no, 좋아니까 is not a correct word.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

you can always just say _좋아해._ But it means _I like you_


----------



## wildsunflower

I would say "Because I like you" is the literal translation of 좋아하니까. It seems 좋아하니까 indicates "I like you" in the context of the drama, (not that I watch the drama. ) and the person wants to save his embarrassment by saying 좋아하니까 instead of 좋아해.


----------



## shiningstar

Thank you all and I'm sorry to reply your kind efforts so late. I just didn't have much time to login wordreference.com. Anyway, thank you each and everyone of you...


----------

